# Fresh Graves



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice dirt mounds, Blinky!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Lurks in the shadows said:


> Nice dirt mounds, Blinky!


Thank You I also am working on headstones but I have to go to Lowes and get some more plaster of paris. Its raining here but when it stops I am going to put the graves in the yard and take some more pictures of the headstone and mound. I also made it water proof so I can put speakers under it.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I tried to see the pictures but they are not on that page any longer. Any pics I can see. I need some ideas for my cemetery. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

I sorry I put my pic's in sub catagorys and it messed up the link. But here is a new link, faux grave mounds It took me about a hour to make one mound.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. I can't wait to make a few of these.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Something similar I saw a few years ago on a thread here - a guy placed a kids wading pool in his front yard for about six weeks, srom the middle of September right up until Hallowe'en. Then he drained it and put up a sign next to the circle of dead lawn - "UFO LANDING SITE"


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Something similar I saw a few years ago on a thread here - a guy placed a kids wading pool in his front yard for about six weeks, srom the middle of September right up until Hallowe'en. Then he drained it and put up a sign next to the circle of dead lawn - "UFO LANDING SITE"


It must be me I just dont get your comment. Did you post this in the right area?
or am I brain dead today.,,lol


----------



## Desmodus (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, he said something "similar", as in modifying your front lawn without too much modifying, I guess. 
I thought it was funny. I always have those round patches in my back yard from the kid's wading pool. 
Not a grave, per se, but..


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

oh I didnt leave the graves there on the lawn, I only put them there to take the pic's then I packed them up till I need them. I made them in varied lenghts so they would nest inside each other. and make for easy of storage, You guys crack me up,lol you are just to funny!!!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I just made my grave mounds today and I used some liquid starch. They are hard as a rock. Thanks again for posting this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

you are most welcome


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Oct 22, 2007)

I made graves last year by using compost for the grave part.
The best part is that after Halloween is over, I just rake the compost into the yard and my grass loves it.

This pic is from last year (my first year to decorate BTW). This year I got compost that is more finished and almost totally black.









Here's a wider angle.


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a better pic of this years graves.
I used finished compost this year as opposed to the unfinished compost from last year.
Finished compost is much darker in color and better for the yard when I spread it out after Halloween is over.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

HappyCthulhu said:


> Here's a better pic of this years graves.
> I used finished compost this year as opposed to the unfinished compost from last year.
> Finished compost is much darker in color and better for the yard when I spread it out after Halloween is over.


This is real nice But I live in a apartment complex and i dont do the yard work.. so I can not change the ground that way.. so I have to make due with My little grave.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

HappyCthulhu, I'm with you on grave mounds using compost, been doing it for years and my landscape loves it. Blinky idea is great but then that is just one more item you have to try to cram into storage.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

awesome looks good


----------

